# Basic Retrieving question



## greenheadcommander (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a 5 month old chocolate male lab. I have been working with him and have him trained with a field blind. He will lay in his blind when he is not on a lead of any sort as I have never used a lead except for today. My problem is that he will lay in his blind and break only when commanded, but he does not like to bring back the dummy, tennis ball, etc. He will find the dummy, but then he will only bring it half way and drop it several times until he gets it to me if it brings it at all without running past me or into his blind. I do not find it a problem if he bring the dummy and drops it in front of his blind and then enters and lays down, but i do have a problem when it runs around after the retrieve. All at the same time he has trouble hanging on. He is losing teething and that could have something to do with it, but it is like he doesn't like snow in his mouth. However, at the same time he only starting doing this a couple of nights ago. Before he seemed to preform excellent. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I would say with his age and the fact he is losing his teeth have alot to do with your problem. I generally will back down on the retrieving when they are losing teeth, and focus on the OB for awhile just to keep from getting bad habits.

Dan


----------



## greenheadcommander (Apr 19, 2005)

I believe that could be much of the problem. I was thinking also that it would be a good idea to back off for a couple of weeks and make him miss and get more excited about retrieving and give him a break.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Whoa there guy. I think you are training to many things at once for a 5 month old dog. Start slowly and take it one step at a time. Make it fun for the dog or you will pay for it later.


----------



## greenheadcommander (Apr 19, 2005)

I try to keep it simple for him. I like to make him work for everything he gets. For example I will have him lay in him blind when I feed him. I am only teaching him that his blind is fun and safe. When I take him outside to play I will have him sit before we enter the house. Basic commands like that. He knows how to retrieve and he has been doing a great job at it. I praise greatly for a good job and give no attention for a bad job. Lately he has just been having trouble bring the dummy back, but never seemed to have this problem earlier.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You should be just showing and teaching now. When he's six months, if ready, then obedience train him and force train him. Both of the problems you mention are cured by these methods, but right now he's too young. Just make sure he's well socialized and birdy as all get out and you can start on the problems when he's old enough.


----------



## greenheadcommander (Apr 19, 2005)

you are right that he does need to be well socialized. I do understand that the problems will more than likely work themselves out. thank you for the post


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's another lil bit a food for thought, take the check cord off if thats what is causing him to drop consistantly..put him in a succesful position....plus, you can take and leave your position, if he is coming back ...turn and walk oppisite way, make it want to come to you, teach it before you control it....Understand.....he wants to please and have fun with you, but when he comes in, I am questioning the immediate taking of the bumper...you see?? what will it hurt to let him carry and show off? walk and let him carry, if he drops then, take and toss, let it be fun bumper, then kneel, and praise and pet while he is holding, after the retrieve...alot of people get in to big a hurry to do it again.....dog doesnt get a fair shake on the job its doing. This make sense? he will get right in time....there is no time set for training the dog....you be fair and it will be fair. Will chime in and explain more if need be, cya Jonesy


----------



## greenheadcommander (Apr 19, 2005)

you are right and thanks for the info. I do stand about twenty feet away from him when he and instruct him from that point either by getting in his blind or when he should break and retrieve. I feel this is good for him as I do not have to be by his side to let him know what I am looking for. I have only used the check cord once to see what i was able to do with it. I will try breaking it into more a game for him by trying to take out the blind for a couple of weeks. thanks again


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

what happens is he is young, and not ready for some of the things being done, you have all summer before the season.....when its fun and no pressure...you build desire, when you steady on the line....you control the desire....but at this age...how much desire are you controling?? not much, or, lets say preventing anymore to happen, or build. It will all come out in the wash.....patience grasshopper  You will be ok, just allow some growing to take place......every dog is different. Promise, Later Jonesy


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You should not be steadying him at this age and making him lay in a blind. Make it fun. After you throw a bumper and let him break, lie down on the ground and call him when he has the bumper. He'll be much more likely to come to you when you're in non threatening position. Also, don't take the bumper from him; let him prance around with it and praise him. He's proud of that bumper.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I found that dont try to train for long periods of time either at that age.. they loose interest.

and remember he is still a pup.. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah it has a lot to do with his teeth, i may be repititios here, i didn't read the other posts but that sounds about the same age mine was doing that, i coulnd't figure it out then all of a sudden he came back with blood all over the dummy and i got the hint, believe me he wants to retrieve but he cant just back off the retriving, take hjm for walks and ob training in a week or two hell be begging to retrive. :beer:


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

Crashinkona said


> I found that dont try to train for long periods of time either at that age.. they loose interest.


 I agree..run the train situation once or twice and quit. If your dog gets it right stop on a good note. Too much repetition at that young of an age will bore the pup. Then he starts making things up to keep it entertaining. Once or twice and stop. Good advice!


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

tallgrasser said:


> Crashinkona said
> 
> 
> > I found that dont try to train for long periods of time either at that age.. they loose interest.
> ...


Boy you got the "make it a game" right. she started running through my wifes flower bed.. i was in more trouble then the dog. i slept on the couch and Kona got my side of the bed.. :******:


----------

